# Franz Schubert – Fantasie in F Minor - My Favorite Classical



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/franz-schubert-fantasie-f-minor/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/franz-schubert-fantasie-f-minor/


I like your persistence.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I acknowledge that the Fantasie in F minor by Schubert is a great piece; probably the greatest four hand piano piece ever written, even though Schubert is not exactly my cup of java.


----------



## Luca Amigoni (Apr 23, 2018)

Can I contribute with a performance recorded by me? The piano is an old Pleyel, ambience is a church:


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Well shot Luca, great performance, great sound! Must watch out for a Trivella tour, they are very cool dudes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Can I contribute with a performance recorded by me? The piano is an old Pleyel, ambience is a church


Of course you can or do that Luca, it's good seeing such enthusiast people.


----------



## Luca Amigoni (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you, I worked quite a lot on recording (church is difficult, you have to catch the ambience and not lose the sound).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Luca Amigoni said:


> Thank you, I worked quite a lot on recording (church is difficult, you have to catch the ambience and not lose the sound).


I just performed myself some weeks ago, Partsong by Schubert with my mothers choir, also in church, hopeless sound, even worse amateurish filmed.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Like an awful lot of late Schubert, it is a lovely great and great piece.


----------

